# Directv Tivo has wrong time/time zone?



## dmcmanus (Mar 18, 2002)

I live in Ohio and have an old Samsung Directv/Tivo Receiver. This morning I got up and checked the guide, and everything seems to be set to a different Time Zone. It looks like it has switched from Eastern to Central. I tried switching it in the Settings, and even ran Guided Set Up again, but the guide still comes up showing that it is an hour earlier than it actually is (and the shows start an hour earlier than they actually do. For instance, the Browns game is shown to be starting at 3:00, when in Ohio it is actually starting at 4:00).

Anyone else have this issue today?


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

May be the work-around for daylight savings time. Someone else just posted about their series 1 doing the same thing.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

software version?


----------



## dmcmanus (Mar 18, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> software version?


6.2

Under the Daylight Savings Time entry in System Info it says "standard time". Not sure what that means?


----------



## dmcmanus (Mar 18, 2002)

David_NC said:


> May be the work-around for daylight savings time. Someone else just posted about their series 1 doing the same thing.


I was wondering about that. They moved Daylight Savings Time to a week later, but they did that last year so I was doubting that would have thrown them off.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

dmcmanus said:


> I was wondering about that. They moved Daylight Savings Time to a week later, but they did that last year so I was doubting that would have thrown them off.


It's because your Tivo still has old software. The latest is v6.4a.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Keep in mind the time zone will not affect the successful recording of your Season Passes. It would only affect those programs you have set to record at a specific time and channel.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

dmcmanus said:


> 6.2
> 
> Under the Daylight Savings Time entry in System Info it says "standard time". Not sure what that means?


If you want to stay with 6.2 and have the correct time then you will have to at least upgrade to 6.2a which has the fix for the new DST dates. Otherwise wait the week or 2 that it has been moved back and then you will be correct. The only other 'fix' is to set your DTivo to a time zone that will put you at the correct time and remember to put it back when DST ends.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> The only other 'fix' is to set your DTivo to a time zone that will put you at the correct time and remember to put it back when DST ends.


Which you can't do if you live in Eastern like I do also. Maybe you can still find the 6.2a upgrade slices. They worked great for me last year and didn't break anything else.

Dave


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually in this case it would be the pacific coast to have the problem. We go back an hour not forward,.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

You're right, I stand corrected. That was Spring where we on the East coast couldn't cheat on time zones.

Dave


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

dmcmanus said:


> I live in Ohio and have an old Samsung Directv/Tivo Receiver. This morning I got up and checked the guide, and everything seems to be set to a different Time Zone. It looks like it has switched from Eastern to Central. I tried switching it in the Settings, and even ran Guided Set Up again, but the guide still comes up showing that it is an hour earlier than it actually is (and the shows start an hour earlier than they actually do. For instance, the Browns game is shown to be starting at 3:00, when in Ohio it is actually starting at 4:00).
> 
> Anyone else have this issue today?


The rules were changed for the switch from Daylights Savings time and it was moved a week later. Are you running the current software?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Just a note: Unless you are using the manual record by time and channel screen* this Daylight Savings issue is just a display bug. All your Season Passes and Wishlists will still record correctly (because the TiVo and the guilde data internally use GMT time, which doesn't have daylight savings).

So it's just messing up the conversion from GMT to local, but since it doesn't do that conversion to figure out when to record, it doesn't screw up recordings.

*If you do use this screen, then the TiVo will screw up the conversion from local to GMT and record at the wrong time. I.e. if you schedule a recording for Channel 7 at 8pm the TiVo will record when it's clock says 8pm, not when it's actually 8pm. However, if you'd just picked 'Pushing Daisies on ABC-7' from the guide then it would record correctly.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

john-duncan-yoyo said:


> The rules were changed for the switch from Daylights Savings time and it was moved a week later. Are you running the current software?





dmcmanus said:


> 6.2
> 
> Under the Daylight Savings Time entry in System Info it says "standard time". Not sure what that means?


no


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> It's because your Tivo still has old software. The latest is v6.4a.


This.

Under the old DST rules, which is what your Tivo would be operating under if you were running older software, the switch would have occurred this past weekend.


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah I recently purchased a DTIVO and it still has 6.2. I have forced a few daily calls but is has not upgraded. It is an HDVR2. Do you think it will get upgraded. I want to avoid having to go the InstantCake option. Thanks.

D


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

direfan said:


> Yeah I recently purchased a DTIVO and it still has 6.2. I have forced a few daily calls but is has not upgraded. It is an HDVR2. Do you think it will get upgraded. I want to avoid having to go the InstantCake option. Thanks.
> 
> D


I had the exact same issue- bought a used Samsung- series 2- it had not made a daily call in over 3 years. The first time I was able to successfully complete a call, (took several tries because the call kept failing) it downloaded the new software, and on the next reboot, I had 6.4a......


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

direfan said:


> Yeah I recently purchased a DTIVO and it still has 6.2. I have forced a few daily calls but is has not upgraded. It is an HDVR2. Do you think it will get upgraded. I want to avoid having to go the InstantCake option. Thanks.
> 
> D


You could do a Slicer upgrade. You only need to go to 6.2a for the DST fix. The slices are readily available. Google is your friend.


----------



## JackS (Jun 16, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> Actually in this case it would be the pacific coast to have the problem. We go back an hour not forward,.


Here on the west coast, I deal with DST by setting the
HDVR2(v6.2) clock manually. DST is set to off/no.

In the fall, I set the time-zone to Pacific.

In the spring, I set the time-zone to Mountain.

No problem.


----------

